# Pages don't download completely.



## Acyclo (24 Oct 2011)

I frequently have to refresh a page to get the whole thing. May just be me of course.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2011)

Working fine for me.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2011)

I've also had it happen several times recently.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Oct 2011)

usually happens when I'm downloading a larger file in the background.


----------



## Acyclo (24 Oct 2011)

Probably my old and slow computer. Half a ton of nutty slack to get it going in the mornings.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I've also had it happen several times recently.


I'm beginning to think that my Opera browser might be to blame. I'll use Firefox for a few days to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Acyclo (24 Oct 2011)

@ ColinJ - I'm also an Opera user, so you could be right.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2011)

Acyclo said:


> @ ColinJ - I'm also an Opera user, so you could be right.


This thread has various suggestions but none thus far have helped me.


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2011)

If you can hang on a few weeks, I'll be previewing the new software.

If you're still having similar issues when using the new stuff, then it is likely at your end. If not, then it may well be related to the current CC software; in which case it will be resolved a few weeks later when we migrate.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

